# Seperate Waiting/Staging Area



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm planning on an insane asylum theme this year and am thinking about setting up a staging/waiting area in the first room of my haunt. The idea is to separate each group from the que line prior to entering the haunt and letting them sit/wait in the waiting area. Very dark room with the only light coming from a TV (playing white noise at low volume) in the corner. 

I thought this might be a good opportunity to go over the rules of the haunt, maybe presented in a news/documentary format. The TV would interrupt the low hum of white noise like it all of a sudden regained reception. Of course the TV show would be something I had put together giving maybe a little history and the rules of the haunt.

During the video I'd like to flash random images of fear and creepiness. Maybe even add some elements similar to what's seen in the movie Whitenoise.

Any ideas on what kind of video editing software I would need for doing fade in/out type transitions, generating white noise, maybe even make the audio/video stutter, speed up/slow down, maybe even go in/out of focus?

If I can find the right software I think this could be a very cool effect.

Comments/concerns/suggestions?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wish i had info for you but i do think that is a very cool idea.That would be very creepy i bet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm..not much of a nerd..yet...but the one idea i have is using the microsoft movie maker (if you have it...its got some good fade in fade out visual effects.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Try a local highschool and or college with an Audio/Video class. May be able to score some talent from their drama department as well.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would say that adobe after effects is what you are looking for.
It has all the filters that you would need to do the effects you want.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Down at the LA Live Steamers' Ghost Train event, we have a PGE with an*

animatronic skeleton that go over the ground rules for the club and riding the trains. Very effective (although hearing it over and over again for upwards of 8 hours tends to be annoying).


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

You could really go nuts with this idea. It's got a ton of potential! It reminds me of the kind of videos you see a lot in the queue lines like at Universal Studios ... the Mummy leaps immediately to mind. I think Back to the Future had something like this too.

Someone on the boards here that's really good with FX and movie-making should do a generic home-haunt video for everyone here, where the video spells out the ground rules, like no touching the props, etc., while at the same time addressing the visitors as investigators or paranormal researchers. Of course, the dumb guy in the video touching props is cursed and has his hand fall off or something.


----------

